# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Rùa xích cho cụ nào cần chế

## Tuấn

Em không biết ở đâu bán con rùa xích để chuyển đồ nặng. Hôm trước mua được mấy cái máy, bỏ lên 4 con rùa bánh xe loại 8 tấn, thêm 6 xe nâng tay loại lớn nữa mà chuyển xong cái máy tèo hết cả rùa lẫn xe. Mua thì em tìm chưa thấy đâu bán loại rùa xích cả, loại này tải trọng rất lớn, cái máy vài chục tấn bỏ lên chưa xi nhê. Loăng quăng sớt mạng ra cái này, cụ nào cần thì chế cho vui : http://www.triodyne.com/SAFETY~1/sb_V26N4.pdf

Cơ cấu khá đơn giản :





Ruột gan phèo phổi nó đây ạ :



Cái này dùng để giữ nó đứng một chỗ 



Patent nó đây ạ : http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=pa.../US7185744.pdf

----------

CBNN, CKD, hoangson, Mr.L, nhatson, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Thử phát thấy ngon phết các cụ ạ, em thử bỏ cái hộp 20 tấn lên, 6 thằng đẩy đi chơi được

----------

minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này anh làm hay mua ? việc bỏ cái máy lên và sau đó bỏ xuống cũng là 1 vấn đề à.

----------


## Tuấn

Em làm cụ ạ, bỏ máy lên thì đơn giản thôi, 4 con kích ( đội ) 10t một góc, nâng góc lên, kê rùa vào là xong ạ. Bỏ xuống thì ngược lại. Theo em thấy con này khá hiệu quả. Lần trước em chở 15 tấn mất 4 con rùa bánh xe, 6 xe tay nhét tiếp vào( không nhét vào 4 con rùa không đi được ), 1 con xe tải 1t25 và 40 chú. Con xe tải kéo được 10m thì cháy côn, 40 chú vừa kéo vừa dùng đòn bẩy mới chuyển được. Lần này có 6 chú đẩy cái hộp 20 tấn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hungdn

> Em làm cụ ạ, bỏ máy lên thì đơn giản thôi, 4 con kích ( đội ) 10t một góc, nâng góc lên, kê rùa vào là xong ạ. Bỏ xuống thì ngược lại. Theo em thấy con này khá hiệu quả. Lần trước em chở 15 tấn mất 4 con rùa bánh xe, 6 xe tay nhét tiếp vào( không nhét vào 4 con rùa không đi được ), 1 con xe tải 1t25 và 40 chú. Con xe tải kéo được 10m thì cháy côn, 40 chú vừa kéo vừa dùng đòn bẩy mới chuyển được. Lần này có 6 chú đẩy cái hộp 20 tấn.


Cụ chơi toàn hàng nặng đô, cụ phải chế thêm cái phanh hay cái gì để phanh nóng chứ đang đẩy dốc mà nó trượt thì thôi rồi Lượm ơi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ chơi toàn hàng nặng đô, cụ phải chế thêm cái phanh hay cái gì để phanh nóng chứ đang đẩy dốc mà nó trượt thì thôi rồi Lượm ơi


Cái tấm vuông vuông trên hình nó là cái phanh đấy bác. Khi leo dốc hay tụt dốc con này nó không chạy nhanh được đâu ạ, một đoạn dốc vài mét mà ủn nó qua trong vòng nửa giờ là ngon rồi ạ.

Bọn em đang làm chung với một đội lắp máy từ Đức sang, bọn nó vác cả rùa của chúng nó sang ạ. Nói chung là đồ của chúng nó cũng ổn, rùa rất rộng, bánh rất nhiều, nhưng để nặng lên thì không chạy được. Cái cục 20 tấn bỏ lên rùa chế quân nhà em 6 thằng đẩy đi chơi được, bỏ lên rùa xịn của chúng nó cần 2 con xe nâng 3 tấn để vửa ủn vừa kéo mới đi ạ.

----------


## thienlv01

> Cái tấm vuông vuông trên hình nó là cái phanh đấy bác. Khi leo dốc hay tụt dốc con này nó không chạy nhanh được đâu ạ, một đoạn dốc vài mét mà ủn nó qua trong vòng nửa giờ là ngon rồi ạ.
> 
> Bọn em đang làm chung với một đội lắp máy từ Đức sang, bọn nó vác cả rùa của chúng nó sang ạ. Nói chung là đồ của chúng nó cũng ổn, rùa rất rộng, bánh rất nhiều, nhưng để nặng lên thì không chạy được. Cái cục 20 tấn bỏ lên rùa chế quân nhà em 6 thằng đẩy đi chơi được, bỏ lên rùa xịn của chúng nó cần 2 con xe nâng 3 tấn để vửa ủn vừa kéo mới đi ạ.


Nghe bác nói thấy thích nhưng chưa giám chế!

----------

